# Hgh + bact water or b12



## Hardhittingoldboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I wondered if reconstruction of hgh with b12 instead of bact water effects the life of the growth at all ?


----------



## Jin (Oct 27, 2017)

Hardhittingoldboy said:


> I wondered if reconstruction of hgh with b12 instead of bact water effects the life of the growth at all ?



bac water is cheap. Hgh is expensive.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2017)

Always just reconstituted with bac-stat myself.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 27, 2017)

I like them both but never tried um together 

good of question


----------

